# Best pilot watch in $200-$300 Price range?



## Jim976

*Looking for a very inexpensive pilot watch can be mechanical or quartz?*

Im looking for a cheap pilots watch just want one for looks more than anything.

tnx


----------



## Mort

*Saw an Archimede Pilot on TZ Sales Corner for $250.*

It's an earlier version of model that now has different hands (fatter) and an onion crown, and sells for about $100 more NIB.


----------



## Denizen

*Re: Looking for a very inexpensive pilot watch can be mechanical or quartz?*

perhaps the Trias pilot watches. they have don't have sapphire crystals but they are very affordable $130-190. there's another brand which i can't recall at the moment, but you can also look at westcoasttime.



Jim976 said:


> Im looking for a cheap pilots watch just want one for looks more than anything.
> 
> tnx


----------



## Crusader

*Re: Looking for a very inexpensive pilot watch can be mechanical or quartz?*

Depends on what you mean by "pilot's watch". ;-)

This is a Traser/H3 P6500, a re-issue (by the same company that manufactured the original issue watches) of a US Air Force navigator watch of the 1990s and early 2000s.










My favorite everyday watch. 

It is quartz, has tritium-vial lume (the best), and an unusual combined GMT/elapsed-time bezel. And a proud heritage as a modern aviation watch. Retails for up to € 200 new; for a cheaper opportunity, e-mail me.


----------



## Jim976

What do you guys think is the best watch in this price range and where the best place to get it?


tnx


----------



## Crusader

I have merged the two threads started by Jim976 with very similar subjects.


----------



## abraxas

*Re: Looking for a very inexpensive pilot watch can be mechanical or quartz?*



Jim976 said:


> Im looking for a cheap pilots watch just want one for looks more than anything.
> 
> tnx


Depends a lot on what you think a pilot's watch looks like ... it can be from a 34mm time only, to a 46mm multi-calendar chrono.

Any clues?

john


----------



## stockae92

Citizen NightHawk or SkyHawk or NaviHawk


----------



## XTrooper

I really like the Junkers line of aviator-type watches and they have a number of models in this price range. B-)


----------



## Greg H.

Trias also has some nice offerings in this price range. :-! 

Of course........ $345 gets an Archimede Pilot (white or black dial- delivered)!


----------



## XTrooper

Aristo is another great choice. B-)


----------



## Riz_Aaroni

Hey. New to the threads, but what other watches have tritium-vial lume? I was wondering since I really haven't seen it in a watch except for the one above. Oh, my vote would probably go towards the Pilot M, simple yet stylus.


----------



## Crusader

Welcome to the forum, Riz! 

Besides the Luminox and Traser brands (with many offshoots/private labels, like KHS), the other big source is Marathon which produces watches for the U.S. military.

Minor sources are Nite in the UK, Uzi and Smith and Wesson.

More upmarket, Ball uses tritium vials, too.


----------



## panfan

Steinhart XXL Pilot

47mm, Unitas, front/back Saphir





Mr. Steinhart, Germany, mailto:[email protected]

A really wonderful watch!


----------



## Frode

I agree its a wonderfull watch, but it does not cost 2-300 dollars, does it? B-)


----------



## Guest

Interesting !

A Steinhart with an Unitas movement with RevueThommen branding.


----------



## Viper

That Steinhart is a beautiful watch. I do have to agree with Crusader on the Traser P6500. It's a fantastic watch for the money. Very accurate, superb tritium illumination, and in my opinion, a much better design than the current Marathon Navigator. I wear mine almost everyday with a Maratac 4 ring zulu strap.


----------

